# 326 Rl Access To Rear Of Water Heater



## cfcatt (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello, new RV owner, going to Winterize this weekend, cannot seem to find access to the back of the water heater on this 326 RL; does anyone have one that can help?

Thanks


----------



## mj1angier (Jul 15, 2016)

I looked on line at photos and in the 2017 326 RL I think you would get to it in the wardrobe on front wall. Might have to pull a panel to get behind it. Sometimes, unless it has had a bypass kit added, it might still be a full panel- no access yet. If so, you can cut and add the panel yourself.


----------



## Bayerlake (Oct 7, 2016)

We have the same unit. 
Hot water heater access is on the front wall way up toward the head of the bed under the shelves. Feel in the carpet and there should be some screws. That is your access. Someone else posted that they left the screws out and put the panel back with Velcro. We are doing that in spring.


----------



## cfcatt (Oct 10, 2016)

I see it now; nearly invisible hidden in the carpet.

Thanks for your help!


----------

